# Best ways to make sour cream?



## Lorelai (Oct 25, 2010)

My starting point - raw cream (separated using a cream separator) from goat milk. We separate a few times a month, getting 3-6 quarts of cream per separation. I've made butter successfully, using my KitchenAid mixer. My next most often bought dairy product that I'd like to make is sour cream. I'd prefer to make it in a way that most resembles organic store bought sour cream in flavor and texture - I usually buy Nancy's Organic version. I know that I probably won't end up with that same thickness, but if I can get the flavor right I won't care too much about that. I'd prefer to find a good reusable starter culture, because all of my attempts to do yogurt by using store bought cultured yogurt have fallen pretty flat (milk that smells like yogurt). 

I've read through a lot of threads that suggest using store bought cultured yogurt or buttermilk to make a sour cream like product. I'd rather not do it that way, partly because of my aforementioned yogurt failures, and because my Co-op no longer carries organic buttermilk. Plus, like I said, I'd rather get something that tastes close to what I'm used to - my family never could convince me that plain yogurt was a good substitute. I ran across this culture in a previous thread, and I'm curious about how many pints of cream it will culture. Or, if you have one that you use that you think is better, more cost efficient, etc. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

From the site you linked ...

http://www.culturesforhealth.com/flora-danica-mesophilic-culture.html

This is what I use...it will make quite a few batches of sour cream and will also make a fine chevre if you care to add a few drops of rennet along with it.

Link to a blog with directions for making....

http://www.withallyourlife.com/2013/05/homemade-sour-cream.html


----------



## Lorelai (Oct 25, 2010)

Thank you! In the Q&A on that product, they suggest that this culture you linked to or the one I linked to can be used practically interchangeably, at least for making cultured butter. I also bookmarked the blog link so I'll have it when I need it - thanks for the directions! I've always had a hard time getting yogurt to thicken, but hopefully by using a real culture I'll bypass this problem. And if it works, then I'll be ready to buy my yogurt culture.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Goats milk yogurt is notorious for not thickening like traditional store bought...you can always strain it and make Greek style yogurt and it will be thicker.


----------



## Lorelai (Oct 25, 2010)

I wasn't expecting thick yogurt, but pretty much all I got was milk that smelled like yogurt, like it didn't thicken at all. Ah well, I'll keep trying.


----------

